# brass pens



## original frodo (Jun 26, 2015)

i make pens out of 300 win mag shells
start out with 2 300 mag cass an 1. 6.5x55 swede case





drill out the back of the mag




I use a flaring tool to hold it while i drill




lay it in a 90 degree jig, to keep it lined up,
I put the swede case in the neck of the mag.  i will cut it off later
just using the neck as a bushing




solder it up




into the drill,  buff it shiney using 0000 steel wool
then , cut the swede excess off, put the pen inside and its done


----------



## thewishman (Jun 26, 2015)

That is a neat idea. Thanks for showing how you did it.

Your photos make the process clear and easy to understand.


----------



## original frodo (Jun 26, 2015)

there are others



th one on top.  is a 30 cal,6.5x55, 308  with a 357 bullet on top


----------



## original frodo (Jun 26, 2015)

couple steps i left out

cut and debur...you can find a deburr tool at and plumbing supply


----------

